
Ask HN: What are your favorite JetBrains IDEs “lifehacks”? - m0ck
I use IDEs from JetBrains (such as IntelliJ, or PyCharm) as my daily development tools, and even after 2 years of using it, I still occasionally find some &quot;hidden&quot; feature, or shortcut, that simplifies my life a little bit, such as custom tab-completing templates, or class diagram generator and so on...<p>So, what are your favorite lifehacks on JetBrains platform, that are not universally known?
======
hguhghuff
Do a search for something.

I used to double click on the found text, select and copy.

Now I just select the search result line and hit copy.

Much faster.

